# Waste water (Black/Gray) Totes AND Fresh water containers - Do you use them?



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

With the smaller holding tanks of the Outback 250RS (37 gal fresh and 30 gal (Black and Gray), how many of you carry a "Honey Wagon" tote for black and gray...... and freshwater containers (Ex. Igloo 5gal water containers) for carrying extra fresh water?

My Outback 250RS is new to me (maiden voyage later this summer when it begins to cool down). We camp three adults (80% of time) and 4 the other 20%. We like state parks which usually do not have dumps at sites but do have a dump station. We also stay at full hooks when available (wife's preference). Wife does not like campground restrooms/showers, if they can be avoided.

Also, if you have a model with rear slide out, how/where do you carry the tote? I already installed a BAL under frame spare tire carrier so no more room for another under frame carrier.

What do you do?

Thanks!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a 2013 250RS. When we have to camp without a sewer hookup, we need to use the tote for grey water daily. A couple showers an the tank shows full. When the grey tank just turns to full indication, the entire contents fits into a 25 gallon tote with room to spare. So much for the accuracy of the system. I bet the sensors are located by the mechanic installing the tank and are probably drilled with out a template because they know where they are supposed to go. I never would consider using a tote for the black. Too much chance of spillage for my comfort. We can go for many days without filling the black tank.

If you want to feel more confident about just how far you can go when your tanks show full try this. With both tanks empty, hook up to a water supply. Using your bathtub spout, fill a 5 gallon bucket and pour down the tub drain. Do the first bucket and check to see what your level indicator shows. Fill another bucket, dump down the drain and take another reading. Repeat until the tank shows full and you will know what sort of wiggle room you have when the system thinks the tank is full. Write it down somewhere so you don't have to do it again. Do the whole test over but dump the water down the toilet to get the readings for your black tank.


----------



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

Thanks! I am also not comfortable using it for black wastewater. 
Where do you store/carry your tote? 
I installed a BAL spare tire carrier for the spare just aft of the rear axle so that space is taken. 
I'm not too excited about carrying it in the back of my truck (I have a shell) as it takes up a large area.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I just put it in the back of the trailer under the rear slide.


----------



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

I was thinking that might work…. Just need to construct some sort of mounting system. 

The Rhino mount is for vertical mounting and brackets appear too tall and would not clear slide…. Need one lower for horizontal mourning

How did you mount yours?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

No mount. Just put it under the rear slide if front of the couch.


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Camco makes a tote carrier…I think another company does as well. I’ve read reviews with this and some people put it under the trailer above the axels. Here’s a link of the carrier I’m referring to. 








Amazon.com: Camco Rhino Bumper Mount RV Tote Tank Carrier - Mounts Directly onto Your RV Bumper to Secure Your Rhino Tote Tank in Place During Travel ; Fits All Tote Tank Sizes : 15, 21, 28, & 36 Gallon (39010) : Automotive


Buy Camco Rhino Bumper Mount RV Tote Tank Carrier - Mounts Directly onto Your RV Bumper to Secure Your Rhino Tote Tank in Place During Travel ; Fits All Tote Tank Sizes : 15, 21, 28, & 36 Gallon (39010): Sewer Hose Carriers & Fittings - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





For the gray only depending where your at there is a sewer cap with a hose connection that replaces it to add a garden hose. Attach the garden hose run it into some bushes and drain it overnight slowly, I put a link below.








Amazon.com: Camco Durable Sewer Cap with Hose Connection- Caps the Sewer Connection to Prevent Leaks, Easy Install and Simple Use (39463) : Tools & Home Improvement


Buy Camco Durable Sewer Cap with Hose Connection- Caps the Sewer Connection to Prevent Leaks, Easy Install and Simple Use (39463): Pipe Fittings - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been using this one for years. The handle makes it a lot easier to use.

https://www.valterra.com/product/ez-coupler-valve-cap-with-handle-black-carded/


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

Once the sensor on the RV black tank shows that the container is full, empty it. Keep in mind that different camping vehicle models may require different measures to drain their black water tanks. If you get stuck on a particular step, consult your vehicle's owner's manual. Another alternative is to call the customer or technical service hotline for assistance from the camper maker.


----------

